# Treasures of the Pennines Cruise, 27th April 2014



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This Cruise will be a repeat of the _"Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise"_ and it is on special request of Peter&Claire aka May-Z and Viv aka AudiCoedDuon to have it on Sunday, 27th April. Pete, Claire and Viv couldn't join us in November but are eager to find the Pennine treasures, so here goes:

We will be meeting at the Wizard Tea Rooms in Alderley Edge at 10:30 am for pre-cruise drinks, a chat and breakfast if you want. Plan to be at the Tea Rooms a little earlier if you're having breakfast.

http://www.peaksandplains.co.uk/directo ... -tea-rooms

This link is a little confusing re post codes, so here is the correct one for your SatNavs: *SK10 4UB*

We will leave promptly at 11 am to head into the Pennines sampling some of the very best driving roads in England










Late stragglers can join us at the highest pub in England, the Cat and Fiddle, on what is often called the "most dangerous road in England", the A537 Macclesfield-to-Buxton road, at 11:30am: 









http://www.catandfiddleinn.com/

Some twisty windy roads will take us to the newly refurbished Rising Sun in Middleton where we'll stop for refuelling :wink: 
http://www.therisingsunmiddleton.co.uk/

A few miles down the road, Carsington Water offers scope for stretching your legs








http://www.stwater.co.uk/leisure-and-le ... ton-water/

It's hard to resist the call of the Pennine roads so, soon we'll get back behind the wheel again to enjoy the roads once more 









Last stop for a photo shoot before the curry will be Tittesworth Reservoir where you may want to count the metal birds :wink: 









http://www.peakpursuits.co.uk/peak-purs ... orth-water

From there we shall make our way down to the tried and trusted Indian Restaurant, Viceroy, in Bollington where we will arrive around 5:00 pm for the usual excellent meal









http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington/

As a little twist there will be an optional element of a treasure hunt and, as last time, the clues will be easy to spot but different from the ones one the November Cruise 8) :wink:

*I'll make a start: I'll be there. Who's eager to join me then?*

*Pre Cruise Dinner, Saturday, 7pm, at the Wizard Inn
Nether Alderley, Cheshire, SK10 4BU*
Dani
Viv
John
Scotty
?Steve&Julie?

*Curry Cruisers, Sunday
Meet at the Wizard Tea Rooms; Nether Alderley, SK10 4BU*
Dani
John
Viv
Karen&Scott
Phil&Sue
Peter&Simon
Iain&Pauline
John

*Maybes*
Steve, Julie, Sophie
chiR26


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Another one not to miss - I'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two's a crowd [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> This Cruise will be a repeat of the _"Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise"_ and it is on special request of Peter&Claire aka May-Z and Viv aka AudiCoedDuon to have it on Sunday, 27th April. Pete, Claire and Viv couldn't join us in November but are eager to find the Pennine treasures, so here goes:
> 
> As a little twist there will be an optional element of a treasure hunt but as last time, the clues will be easy to spot but different from the ones one the November Cruise 8) :wink:
> 
> ...


Hi Dani

Please count me in for the cruise and the curry - really looking forward to both.  

Thanks
Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > This Cruise will be a repeat of the _"Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise"_ and it is on special request of Peter&Claire aka May-Z and Viv aka AudiCoedDuon to have it on Sunday, 27th April. Pete, Claire and Viv couldn't join us in November but are eager to find the Pennine treasures, so here goes:
> ...


Brilliant Viv 

Will you also want to meet up for a meal on Saturday evening?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> Brilliant Viv
> 
> Will you also want to meet up for a meal on Saturday evening?


Hi Dani

Yes please; and thanks for the PM.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Brilliant Viv
> ...


You're most welcome Viv


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the sound of this, put me down as a maybe please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> I like the sound of this, put me down as a maybe please


You're on the 'maybe' list fixit


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll keep my eye on this one, May need to give the curry a miss to get back.

Put me down as a maybe too, thanks

Iain


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Iain. I've added you as a possible


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Dani,

Hope you are well. Yes we will be there... We still need to sort out a babysitter so will need to do that nearer the date, I will let you know if we can attend the curry post cruise soonest.

Can't wait so we're very much looking forward to (completing) it this time :roll: and meeting up with everyone again too.

Take care see you soon,

May-Z


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

May-Z said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Hope you are well. Yes we will be there... We still need to sort out a babysitter so will need to do that nearer the date, I will let you know if we can attend the curry post cruise soonest.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete and Claire,

will be super to have you along this time round 

Start sharpening the pencil for the answers to the clues :wink:

See you soon,

Dani x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It will be good to see everyone. I must get the car clean by then


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Dani

I think we should be able to make this one (we'll just bring one TT), sounds like a good run.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> It will be good to see everyone. I must get the car clean by then


Make sure you don't polish your TT away. We're only in March :roll:



Cloud said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I think we should be able to make this one (we'll just bring one TT), sounds like a good run.


Sounds brilliant Karen and Scott 

And definitely only one car if you want to take part in the treasure hunt :wink:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It will be good to see everyone. I must get the car clean by then
> ...


Hi Dani / John

Washed my wheels the other day, and washed the car today in readiness for the next cruise. 

I think it will have to be washed a few times again before I make the Pennines cruise!! :evil:

Have never really liked washing cars - much prefer to be driving them!  

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> I think it will have to be washed a few times again before I make the Pennines cruise!! :evil:
> 
> Viv.


Snap. I hope I'll get some time over the weekend to give my car a good once over 8)


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

Please add us to the list - cruise & curry. 

Phil & Sue


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Please add us to the list - cruise & curry.
> 
> Phil & Sue


Very happy to do so, Phil&Sue


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dani,

Could you please add our names to the list.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Could you please add our names to the list.
> 
> Cheers.


With pleasure Peter


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Dani

I think me and my better half will be able to join up for the cruise and possibly stay for the curry, will let you know a little closer to the time regarding the curry.

Iain & Pauline


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

forest said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> I think me and my better half will be able to join up for the cruise and possibly stay for the curry, will let you know a little closer to the time regarding the curry.
> 
> Iain & Pauline


Sounds great Iain! I'll add you and Pauline to the list


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS, just ordered, new, rechargeable batteries for the radios so we'll be able to chat as usual :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now  I'll re-check the the roads this week and, hopefully, there's not been too much winter damage


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Saturday night; who's up for a Wizard meal then?
[we could make it our 'normal' Wizard meet, not only for cruisers]

Viv
Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Put me down of course


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm looking to join you - will let you know how much it will be possible to join in probably at the end of the Easter break.

It seems like the qS is demanding it be taken north to see some other scenery! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will have to clarify with Julie but we could be ok for the Saturday Wizard food on the way back from the rolling road at MRC.
Sunday, we will see as Sophie was a little icky sat in the back and may have to draw straws for the place..  
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoTTy John said:


> It seems like the qS is demanding it be taken north to see some other scenery! :lol:


That's called '_owning a TT_' John :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Will have to clarify with Julie but we could be ok for the Saturday Wizard food on the way back from the rolling road at MRC.
> Sunday, we will see as Sophie was a little icky sat in the back and may have to draw straws for the place..
> Steve


Excellent Steve 

As for Sophie, I know we'll have one, two or even three TTs that can accommodate a passenger; mine being one of them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Any more takers for Saturday evening meal?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We'll not be there for Saturday but looking forward to Sunday.

I've been at work all through this weekend but on Saturday will be collecting my refurbished summer wheels with new tyres fitted.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you there Peter


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> on Saturday will be collecting my refurbished summer wheels with new tyres fitted.


Sounds like you had to part with £££s 

I'll be sorting some clues on Wednesday 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Fortunately, not too much Dani.

The Continental Contisport 3 tyres were just over £500, delivered from Camskill, and the refurbishment is being covered by a voucher that Simon won at EvenTT 13.

See you Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff Peter. See you on Sunday


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

The TT's been washed and polished since the Wiltshire cruise and is now sitting in the garage raring to go. Will be leaving sometime on Friday to make a weekend of it. 
Viv.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good stuff Viv - It's better blow the dust off mine too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Table at the Wizard is now booked for Saturday, 7pm, for the pre-cruise dinner* 



AudiCoedDuon said:


> The TT's been washed and polished since the Wiltshire cruise and is now sitting in the garage raring to go. Will be leaving sometime on Friday to make a weekend of it.
> Viv.


Good show Viv [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
So, will it be one or two of you? I hope Joyce will help you track down the answers to the clues 

And I have it on authority that Scotty John will join us as well 



John-H said:


> It's better blow the dust off mine too


A hopeless battle with all the Sahara sand we're getting lately!


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Not long now! Really looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Four sleeps to Sunday


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> *Table at the Wizard is now booked for Saturday, 7pm, for the pre-cruise dinner*


Good show Viv [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
So, will it be one or two of you? I hope Joyce will help you track down the answers to the clues 

And I have it on authority that Scotty John will join us as well 

Hi Dani

Sadly, it's only going to be me. So I'll be struggling to follow the road and look for the answers. I might bring my voice recorder along and try using that to record my answers. Whatever, I'm looking forward to the drive. 

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Sadly, it's only going to be me. So I'll be struggling to follow the road and look for the answers. I might bring my voice recorder along and try using that to record my answers. Whatever, I'm looking forward to the drive.
> 
> Viv.


I'll do a big print sheet for you so the clues are easier to read 8)

See you soon


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the invite put me down as highly likely although I've only got a clio sport


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

chiR26 said:


> Thanks for the invite put me down as highly likely although I've only got a clio sport


Hi chiR26,

would that be for the Sunday Cruise only or would you like to join us on Saturday evening for the pre cruise meal as well? 

Now then friends, I may have to apologise for not being able to sort (different) clues for the drive so it may just be a 'normal' cruise.
I've spent most of the last ten days looking after our, sick doggie, Rusty spending more time at the vets than anywhere else.Today she had investigative surgery and she had her spleen and a massive tumour removed but the tumour was so large that it touched on the pancreas and that's where the vet couldn't remove anything  
I suspect I'll be looking after her tomorrow, so another day where I can't be away for too long,,,,,,

On a positive note: the route books are ready (without treasure hunt clues though)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Rusty, Dani, I hope she's OK. I can sympathise with you, having animals myself. My German Shepherd, Dieter, is having to go to a 'doggy creche' on Sunday so we can come on the cruise. It's like having children!

See you soon.

Karen


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It most certainly is Karen! Thanks for your concern.
I guess I'll know by next week if the tumour is benign or not. (it weight a massive 3kg in a 18kg doggie)

And thanks for your text Phil; much appreciated


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately the weather forecast for Sunday looks a bit like this


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

I'm sorry I've not been in touch - work has been mental and I'm in the final month of rehearsals for Wizard of Oz.

We can't make this weekend unfortunately, I'm really sorry.

Poor rusty too, we will be thinking of her x

Jonathan, Emma, Barnaby


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I'm sorry I've not been in touch - work has been mental and I'm in the final month of rehearsals for Wizard of Oz.
> 
> ...


Hi Jonathan,

did I read _Wizard of Oz_? Tickets, tickets please 

Shame you can't make at least part of the weekend but that's life,,,,

Thanks for your sentiments re Rusty; she looks so tiny after 7lb of tumour have gone! Bet Barnaby is a big boy by now :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

14 clues and a tie breaker sorted for tomorrow.

We will also be able to park free of charge at, both, Carsington Water and Tittesworth Reservoir for up to 15 minutes for photos - or some other business :wink:

Sunday roll on


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> 14 clues and a tie breaker sorted for tomorrow.
> 
> We will also be able to park free of charge at, both, Carsington Water and Tittesworth Reservoir for up to 15 minutes for photos - or some other business :wink:
> 
> Sunday roll on


Getting quite excited now! :lol:

Unfortunately, In my haste to get away yesterday, I forgot to bring my voice recorder, so will have to try and memorise the answers. :lol:

Will see some of you later today. 

Viv.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've just got back from collecting my summer wheels.










Hopefully itll stay dry this afternoon whilst I fit them.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later Viv


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's the pond to test for leaks Peter?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopefully that won't be necessary John.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just washed my car, fuelled up and put air in the tyres, ready for tomorrow. You probably won't be able to tell I've cleaned it by the time I arrive though! Fingers crossed that the weather is better than forecast.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > 14 clues and a tie breaker sorted for tomorrow.
> ...


I'll lend you my Dictaphone Viv. It's normally used for hypnotherapy recordings but I'm sure it'll do for the odd answer to the clues as well :wink:



peter-ss said:


> I've just got back from collecting my summer wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking really super, Peter 



Cloud said:


> Just washed my car, fuelled up and put air in the tyres, ready for tomorrow. You probably won't be able to tell I've cleaned it by the time I arrive though! Fingers crossed that the weather is better than forecast.


Washed mine too Karen but by then end of tomorrow it'll be filthy again no doubt 

See some of you later  
isn't it 7pm yet? I'm soooo hungry!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We may have a separate dining area at the Wizard Tea rooms tomorrow morning for the ones who want breakfast and I'll be there around 10:15am 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just in time it started spitting in Wilmslow :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An excellent evening. Thanks for organising Danni


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No cloud in the sky at the moment


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> No cloud in the sky at the moment


Hope it stays that way, it's very grey and breezy down our way. See you all soon


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

forest said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > No cloud in the sky at the moment
> ...


It was glorious at 6m here but quite grey now. Fingers crossed for a dry day. See you all soon.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It must be time to get up. See you later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't you bring any clouds with you, Iain and Karen [smiley=juggle.gif]

See you all soon


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> An excellent evening. Thanks for organising Danni


Hi Dani

Thanks for organizing the meal last night. 

Just starting breakfast now and looking forward to meting you all at the Wizard Tea Rooms in a little while.

See you soon.

Viv.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Mixture of sunshine and cloud here at the moment.

Setting off shortly.

See you all soon

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We too (2 Johns and myself) have finished breakfast and we'll be setting off in about 10 minutes.

See you soon


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Having a fantastic time on Dani's cruise. Weather been fabulous. Here's a quick pick from the Wizard before setting off.

Just arrived at the Viceroy and awaiting a well earned curry!!


----------



## Pentaxian (Mar 28, 2014)

Good to meet up with some of you at Carsington...sorry I couldn't stay longer. Hope you enjoy your curry and have a safe drive home.
Pentaxian from Belper


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Pentaxian said:


> Good to meet up with some of you at Carsington...sorry I couldn't stay longer. Hope you enjoy your curry and have a safe drive home.
> Pentaxian from Belper


It was nice to see you. Lovely looking TT you have.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice weather, nice cars and nice weather :-*


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani,

What a fantastic cruise and, all in all, a great weekend in excellent company. 

Many thanks for all the time and effort you must have put into it to make it such an enjoyable experience for everyone.

Really looking forward to the next one.  

Viv.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, what a great day. Thanks very much for organising Dani, we have really enjoyed the cruise from start to finish, credit to you for your meticulous planning. Thanks to everyone for the great company and chat during the day, was good to put some faces to the names.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> What a fantastic cruise and, all in all, a great weekend in excellent company.
> 
> ...


+1.

Just got home and collected Dieter from the pet sitters. Will post some pics tomorrow, off to bed now, I'm shattered after all that driving!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for another great day everyone and especially Dani for organising it.

Here's another quick picture.












Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well what can I say; thanks all for joining me on a nice drive out in brillianTT sunshine and along one of my favourite roads as well 

Shame about all the cyclists impeding progress but then I thought it was really brilliant how the police ensured all the bikers on the Cat&Fiddle road got out in one go and could join traffic. I noticed time and again that the boys in blue are pretty helpful 

Great too to meet Andy and Pentaxian; hope you'll join us on the next cruise.

Well done to the winners of the treasure hunt as well; I'm amazed you found the clues you did.Well done indeed!!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks ever so much for organising Danni. Another brilliant cruise in excellent company. It was fun and I'm looking forward to the next one.

Some pictures - the meeting place Wizard Tea Rooms.










Outside the Wizard pub.


















Dani gathers everyone for a cruise briefing.



















First stop outside the Cat and Fiddle - only there were too many bikers so we had to park down the road.


























Something's funny - could it be a specialised person?










Big brother is watching you. Now was that one of the clues about sleeping policemen? Interestingly it's difficult to keep to 50mph average on the twisty sections.










Next stop at the side of the road somewhere we can't say.



















Wherever it was it was a good place to eat...










It amused some photographers...










Who seemed to be breeding like rabbits ...



























Next stop Tittesworth water visitor centre ...


























I don't know who this is...










Or this ...














































Thanks for organising Dani


----------



## and7rp2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi folks,
Was nice to meet everyone yesterday, sorry it was only a flying visit. Have to say tagging on at the end of the convoy it looked very impressive looking across the valleys seeing 9 or 10 TT's in line of stern. 
looking forward to the nxt one 
btw love my TTS much better than my Z4 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to TTF Andy


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Dani for organising an excellent cruise and thanks to everyone for making it such a brilliant day.
 
We really enjoyed the whole day from start to finish, it just seemed to be over too quick!

Looking forward to the next one!  :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are a few of my pics from yesterday:




























Dani showing off her fence climbing skills!!


















And the last stop, at the Viceroy









Had a great day out and the weather couldn't have been more perfect.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice set of pics there, will try and find time to look at mine tonight.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

forest said:


> Nice set of pics there, will try and find time to look at mine tonight.


Looking forward to seeing them 

I'd like to say a big thank you to Dani for her superb organisation of the whole day - very impressive! Also a big thank you to Simon for his hilarious comments throughout the day, especially the "you appear to be a convoy of one at the moment Dani" as we saw a tiny yellow dot disappearing into the distance. :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's a few of mine

Start of the day










Line up at Carsington Water


























And a sunny stop at Tittesworth reservoir










Shiny panel John 8) 

















Looking forward to the next one already


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures all and thanks for the kind comments 

I particularly like this one:


Cloud said:


> "you appear to be a convoy of one at the moment Dani" as we saw a tiny yellow dot disappearing into the distance. :lol:


and I must apologise to have run away both times on the Cat&Fiddle road ----> I simply couldn't resist


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard from John? I'm curious to find out what he did with the Old Hag when he got home!! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

He got home OK and I'm sure he'll have shared the beers with Janet [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just had results about Rusty: the tumour was malignant so the part that couldn't be removed will definitely grow back


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Dani. Can it be controlled in any way with treatment?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news about Rusty Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't know yet Karen. 
My son Martin and I have agreed that we won't take Rusty down the chemo road but let her spend what ever time she has for as long as she is comfortable.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Iain


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi folks

Just as others have expressed, Dani, so sorry to learn the news about Rusty.

As of yet the beer is still in the presentation case! A photo of them with the car is required - then I can show the dealer the award winning nature of the cars they sell! Hopefully that will get a discount on the next service!

The joke about the beer names was shared with Jan whilst we prepared some scrambled egg on toast for my 'tea' on Sunday night. She let me eat the food rather than wear it and saw the funny side - especially as she knows that full well the title 'Little Rascal' is more likely to aimed at her rather than the 'Old Hag' label.

Thanks again for a lovely weekend Dani. The cruise was fabulous as always, the weather splendidly co-ordinated and the company exquisite. Thanks to one and all for the company!

Will try to get some pics up soon!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed the weekend John. B&B freshly sorted for next time :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Sorry to hear that Dani. Can it be controlled in any way with treatment?


From what I heard from my son today, Rusty is sleeping her way to ,,,, ?? heaven?? now. I just hope it's pain free for her


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear that Dani. Can it be controlled in any way with treatment?
> ...


That's terrible news  I hope everyone is OK, I'm thinking about you all.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> From what I heard from my son today, Rusty is sleeping her way to ,,,, ?? heaven?? now. I just hope it's pain free for her


Really sorry to hear that  We're thinking about you


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

The Phantom Lord said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > From what I heard from my son today, Rusty is sleeping her way to ,,,, ?? heaven?? now. I just hope it's pain free for her
> ...


Dani

We're also thinking about you and Rusty.

Viv & Joyce.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope things improve. Rusty looked quite sprightly after the operation I thought.

I've added some pictures of the cruise to my previous post which I've been meaning to do for a good while. Sorry for being captain slow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My little doggie has departed to a world we don't have access to


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's sad to hear Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It is indeed


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're sorry to hear this Dani.

:-(

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Peter and Simon


----------

